# What a chav scumbag



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Just awful





 olz


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

i have reason to believe in some respects what she is saying about britain is right, its in the ****ter, but about immigrants, i am right in saying that immigrants are bringing business to this country, my old girls polish, and id go fcuking nuts if someone told her to fcuk off as i would defend most europeans, and i know most are scum, but this woman makes us look like scum


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

What an idoit!

I dont agree with hitting women but if some one gave her a slap I think you could let that one slide.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

It's a shame people cant look past skin colour or what country their from and just see them as another human being :/


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

if i was on there with her, and she came for me, she would have taken a right hook, regardless


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sh*t man, poor kid, it's gonna be brain washed by it's own mum, to hate something it doesn't really have to. It's a shame we hear this sort of sh*t today in my opinion


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Feel sorry for her son, absolute crank. By the sounds of things shes bladdered, great parenting should be sterilised the munter


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Shes got some bollox to say all that infront of all them people, she coulda got a right slap, hiding behind her child.

stupid dick.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Stupid dumb racist b1tch!

Just goes to show what a pathetic woman she was, talking like that infront of here own kid.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

VeNuM said:


> Shes got some bollox to say all that infront of all them people, she coulda got a right slap, hiding behind her child.
> 
> stupid dick.


She hasnt got bollox, shes just a brain dead fvcker who cant see the consequences of her actions.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

What an embarrassment ,feel for her child, she wouldn't be so feckin mouthy if her youngster needed a life saving transplant or blood transfusion and the only people with a match were non white -live and let live , show respect to others and it'll come back tenfold, act like an **** and you'll get treated like one.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

ive literally just watched this on facebook :laugh:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

wonder how many bricks she'll be getting through her windows over the next few months :lol:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Wish that other bird who piped up at the end had hit her one! Ignorant worthless chav.

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________

Elite Nutrition www.elite-n.co.uk


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

That other girl should have slapped her in the face!

Hate ****s like this!

Worst thing is, them kids are taking all that **** in! I'd be amazed if they don't end up the same way as her.


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

"My Britain" ??!

Her Britain is surely just her local Co-Op, her local pub and her local job centre. She's never been anywhere else in Britain or the world (and this is probably a good thing). Racism is ignorance. She radiates ignorance.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

FCKIN WHITE SCUM, TRAILER TRASH WHORE.

Mingin accent too.

UCH AFI


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

that is about as outrageous as it gets. poor kid

am just glad he didnt see his mum beaten up cuz that wouldve been worst case scenario. i thought the bloke behind was gonna do something


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Obv i dont agree with her and she seems a bit off her tits but it is a bit anoying on that whole tram theres probably like 3 or 4 english.

I work around london most days on average i visit 10 - 12 customers a day, on a good day 4 of them will be english usually less. Id count any colour as english iv they lived here all their lives and spoke proper english. but still only 4 a day.

out of those 10-12 id say also another 4 wouldnt talk english at all which can get very anoying!

Nothing against forgeigners at all 2 of my best mates arnt from here, but i do hate being out numberd in my own country.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I feel sorry for her child being raised by someone with such blind prejudiced views.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

What an embarrassment to our country. She cant even get half of her sentences out because she has nothing decent to say.

Good on the other white lass for going sick at her.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

certainly enough there for a conviction - Racist breach of the peace.. was this recent ? area ? (if you filmed)


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

That girl isnt well. I honestly thought all that carryon was done away with. Ive never witnessed anything like that but if i were there id make sure that girl shut her mouth up.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

it is just a lack of intelligence and the easiest thing in the world to pin all your difficulties and hardships on one simple easy (and obvious every day thing) - immigrants...

I was angry myself earlier this week at the convicyion against the immigrant Mohamed Bouzalim, 37, a Moroccan national, has admitted to dishonestly entering the country and exploiting the welfare system out of £400,000...

But ther is no point ranting and swearing at a bunch of strangers on a bus and her child is being raised by a disgusting bitch. She was chewing her lip like on speed


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah her facial expressions certainly seemed to give away some sort of drug use, its people like her that have ruined Britain, if we didnt have the foreigners who would clean the air ports, run corner shops etc coz the dole loving British certainly wouldnt do jobs like these, the polish etc are just pleased to be working even if it is scrubing ****e from a public toilet as it means their family will eat, and can have a half decent life.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

there are good decent peopl from every corner of our world and filth is the same...an accent or skin tone is no indiction...acts, deeds and behaviour is.

A Mother's first duty IMO is to raise, protect and educate her children in the best way she can and what she prortrayed is far from any of those duties


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Yea she was gurning defo on some type of class a's, horrible bitch

Proper scummy mummy, really made a joke of herself and 'her britain'


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

@ TS. Yeh I noticed that as well, she kept sucking her gums like a speed user or maybe coked up. Drunk too.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Speechless, poor kid, drug and booze it has to be, she is going to be well gutted when she see's this on the net, I hope the embarassment hurts like hell.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

we need people like this to anger and infuriate the silent majority into doing something about the uprising of right wing views.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

One question. Where the hell is Nig redia??

I can't stand people like her.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

check the fake burberry hat the kids holding


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

lxm said:


> certainly enough there for a conviction - Racist breach of the peace.. was this recent ? area ? (if you filmed)


Looks like a croydon tram, which would fit in with her being on it


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

To be honest she has just made an absolute toilet of herself!

Claiming to be BRITISH MY BRITAIN, she can hardly talk the queens!

Poorly educated bottom feeder if you ask me!

Different skin colour does not mean your a foreigner, an immigrant, just means that how ever many years ago your family migrated, explored new land etc etc.

So if i was from australia and moved over to britain would she shout at me, nah because my skin is white, means fukc all, she is a blatant racist, with no intelligence to back her racial hatred up. I would rather have a country full of hard working "foreigners" than a country full of whatever she is!


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> To be honest she has just made an absolute toilet of herself!
> 
> Claiming to be BRITISH MY BRITAIN, she can hardly talk the queens!
> 
> ...


you Anglo-Saxon white pig, go back to germany!!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Cythraul said:


> you Anglo-Saxon white pig, go back to germany!!


Exactly some of the royal family have german roots, does that mean there not british?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fukcing disgusing!

Remember the video of them 2 people in a car splashing those people at the bus stop with a puddle. That ended up all over the news and he was prosecuted.

But...If this isn't talked about on the news I won't be suprised to be honest! British justice system is pants!!


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Exactly some of the royal family have german roots, does that mean there not british?


go far enough back, every single one of us was an immigrant...

but, people are people and not matter what colour you are everyone has there idiots..


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> if we didnt have the foreigners who would clean the air ports, run corner shops etc coz the dole loving British certainly wouldnt do jobs like these, the polish etc are just pleased to be working even if it is scrubing ****e from a public toilet .


ok, another stereotype.

I am a foreigner, I have 3 degrees, and hopefully will soon be a physio. Most of my friends are foreigners (from Norwegian to Congolese) and all of them have second or third cycle degrees. Some are doctors, others teachers. None clean toilets, apart from their own I hope. A lot of immigrants have unqualified jobs but THIS IS NOT THE CASE FOR ALL OF US ! Nothing wrong with it at all, but this is just another stereotype sticking strongly: african = cleaners, polish = security guards and so on...


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

People like that are nothing new....they have a weird mentality that White = British.


----------



## TerryT (Jul 20, 2010)

After all her ranting who wants to bet her son will be signing on in about 15 years time


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

kennyscot said:


> ok, another stereotype.
> 
> I am a foreigner, I have 3 degrees, and hopefully will soon be a physio. Most of my friends are foreigners (from Norwegian to Congolese) and all of them have second or third cycle degrees. Some are doctors, others teachers. None clean toilets, apart from their own I hope. A lot of immigrants have unqualified jobs but THIS IS NOT THE CASE FOR ALL OF US ! Nothing wrong with it at all, but this is just another stereotype sticking strongly: african = cleaners, polish = security guards and so on...


good post.

just to add..

i have worked with/for many a 'foreigner' in my time. all of which have been very well qualified in senior roles earning good money.

and all of them have paid alot of tax from their earning and taken nothing back as they arent entitled to claim anything as they were not nationals (or what ever they needed to be).

they have put alot into the system and taken nothing out of it.


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

That **** is of her rocker your not british as your black, oh bitch please most of the best athletes in this country are black best british boxer right now you will find aint white oh well i won't even mention the doctors & dentists......

I can't stand ignorant racism esepcially today after hearing some bull**** excuses from some guys i used to go school with who in this case were some white lads claiming the polish are taking all the jobs my to them responce was if you may be stayed in school rarther than skiving and smoking and may be took advantage of one the best education systems in the world you may have got a job.

I find a lot of ignorant racsims stems from stupid parenting i feel sorry for that kid she was holding as he could potentially end up with the same views.

Still to this day i remember a few of my mates getting a few ****ty grades in our 4th year at school before the final year and their parents were like oh don't worry about it but my chinese mate got his **** kicked for getting a B in english even though everything else on the report card was a A or A* and hes now currently studying to become a doctor whilst the ones who parents were being pussies are on the dole and this includes freinds from every race.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

i wish my Mrs would behave


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

There are soldiers dieing for people like that.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Best bit about the clip, She nearly said they were from siberia !!!! and even when she corrected herself and said nigeria she even said it wrong

Poor education on her part means she really has not got a clue. majority of racism / anti social behaviour is due to poor education.

Crazy thing is i agree that there are to many immigrants in this country but this is due to our soft goverment that cant seem to sort the problem out. I strongly believe that if i was to choose to live in another country then i should be allowed to but with the uk the goverment have had a lack luster approach to immigration for a long time and it has gotten out of control but for some random stupid chav to be shouting racial slur on a train is highly embarrising to other british people


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Best bit about the clip, She nearly said they were from siberia !!!! and even when she corrected herself and said nigeria she even said it wrong
> 
> Poor education on her part means she really has not got a clue. majority of racism / anti social behaviour is due to poor education.
> 
> Crazy thing is i agree that there are to many immigrants in this country but this is due to our soft goverment that cant seem to sort the problem out. I strongly believe that if i was to choose to live in another country then i should be allowed to but with the uk the goverment have had a lack luster approach to immigration for a long time and it has gotten out of control but for some random stupid chav to be shouting racial slur on a train is highly embarrising to other british people


Couldn't agree more. I have nothing against immigrants at all, as long as they are willing to put the effort in and make a life for themselves which a lot do. It's the people who just come to the country for a free ride that tarnish the rest of them and people like this woman don't seem educated enough to understand that some are hard working and in fact do contribute to this country.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

If that was my missus, i'd slap her myself, dumb uneducated piece of ****.


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Breeny said:


> If that was my missus, i'd slap her myself, dumb uneducated piece of ****.


Because that would make you a soooo much better person then her.

but by the looks of it, the video is getting alot of attention, 12,000 comments pretty sure she'll get a knock on the door..


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

crazy bitch:wacko:


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

'yes i ham'

I think that speaks for the intelligence of this woman


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

i feel sorry for the kid what chance has he got with a mum like that


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

I'm surprised no one sparked her out to be honest. Probably hiding behind the front that she has a child. Typical bully. Hiding behind others.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

What a disgrace. What chance has that Poor lad on her lap got.

Fair play to everyone else on the Tram for not sparking her out although if that kid wasnt there she would have been Falcon Punched out.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Im asian and i love blacks whites and every1... Work with all types and never had a problem at all... I dont believe in extremists they get on my ****in nerves and they give us asians a bad name...

But this women would get a good slap... I think even a slap isnt enough; id love 2 spit in her face... Boys if you lot were on 1g + of test and tren; im sure your reactions would be crazy...

Sorry if it sounds harsh but chavs like this cause little junior chavs to think its ok to do things like this... But then again i Dont blame her; shes prob the product of a chav; living of benefit no moral values scum parents...


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-15923875

b000m


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Cythraul said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-15923875
> 
> b000m


Thoughtn that would happen. hope she gets what she deserves.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

AH, beat me to it. Biatch got nicked.



> A woman has been arrested after an online video apparently showed a woman abusing ethnic minority passengers on a packed south London tram.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Cythraul said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-15923875
> 
> b000m


The headline says they have arrested her but the article ask for help to identify and locate her?? :confused1:


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

this is where i might use my one free kill in life...


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Cythraul said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-15923875
> 
> b000m


hello child services and hopefully a better start in life for the kids


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

aaronrugby said:


> this is where i might use my one free kill in life...


Where do I get me one of those?


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> Where do I get me one of those?


you have to collect all the Pokemon..


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

It's on the BBC news now.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

BBC London anyway. Was a headline so going to be reporting on it soon I guess.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

As said before the biggest victim here unfortunately is her child who probably has to listen 247 to her drunken drug induced racist ramblings.

Lets hope the dad who is anti racist and a good guy who may not be wit the woman sees this and gets custody.

I'm surprised no one on the train told the woman "Look dear you're not exactly getting your point across as that little kid on your lap's muffling you so those at the back can't hear, let me help you by holding your kid and getting out of the way so those at the back can benefit from your wise speech and unmuffled voice"

It would've been like a group of lions with a racist gazelle.:eek:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

A 34 year old women has bee arrest in connection with this.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> A 34 year old women has bee arrest in connection with this.


No doubt we'll see her on tv tomorrow and her solicitor will tell the cameras "Oh ms so and so is not a racist and cares for small injured furry animals, is a frontline protester for pro immigration as well as spending all of her time picking up other peoples litter as she loves her community and all who dwells within, besides she's really good friends with her friends brothers uncles neighbors dog walkers corner shop owner "Achmed" who she jovally says hello to once a year"


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Even piers Morgan is tweeting about it


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Piers Morgan is a ****


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Interesting that she was arrested for "suspicion of a racially-aggravated offence". It's child abuse she should get done for, I'd say. And general crimes against society.

Next time you read about some white trash chav scumbag committing some hideous offence, remember he probably grew up with someone like that as his mother. Doesn't excuse anything, but explains plenty.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

HAH! I know who this woman is. It's... Davina McCall. It *IS*!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have the clip afterwards where the fella behind gets her in a headlock, PM me if anyone wants it


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Seroiusly? Send it send iiiiiit


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Paulieb said:


> Just awful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link down


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Ironclad said:


> Seroiusly? Send it send iiiiiit


+1+1+1+1....


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> I have the clip afterwards where the fella behind gets her in a headlock, PM me if anyone wants it


SEND ME THAT VIDEO BRO... PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Craig660 said:


> I have the clip afterwards where the fella behind gets her in a headlock, PM me if anyone wants it


Lol.... Link or BS novid noheadlock


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Post it up mate, at least she deserves! Poor kid though


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> HAH! I know who this woman is. It's... Davina McCall. It *IS*!


Lol, unfortunately after big brother axed her she turned to crack and drinking special brew, unfortunately fell in with the KKK after they saw her on bb as they liked her crowd hyping skills and thought she could be a good pull at the steadily declining KKK rallies.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Got the bitch

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-15923875


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

People like this make me ashamed to be a human never mind british. There is no hope for that poor little ba$tard sat on her knee. Just to say I detest bad language in front of kids. I always moan about chav t0$$ers and people always say "oh just ignore them" but the thing is you just can't because they are always the loudest and are always making a nuisance of themselves.


----------



## cris-01 (Nov 18, 2010)

Gotta love technology nowadays !


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Honestly lads I do have the video....

just NOcamera lead & NObattery on my lap top and NOelectricity right now to put it on......


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Kid should be taken off her thats how this dumb mindless ill informed racist ass holes are made by their elder dumb mindless ill informed and irresponsible recist ass holes.

Shes off her nut she was chewing away at herself there.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

headlock video is class, sure he gives her a dig in the face too all lies


----------



## Vitaplex (Nov 24, 2011)

problem is these chavs have no idea about the history of England, because England doesn't even know its identity.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm black british and proud to live or die for this country all this b1tch does is send it to teh dogs with her fvcked up twisted views. I hope that by the time my daughter is my age this **** is a thing of the past as she is mixed race and the best of both imo.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Its sad to see **** like this still goes on


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Aren't immigrants taking all english peoples jobs and our government is sending money over to poor countrys but not supporting us or people who faught for our country in wars and leaving them to die of cold.

She is in the wrong forum and can't communicate but isn't she right?

I don't care about skin colour thats irrelevant, as I'm not racist but I object to the actual circumstances we are having to put up with these days.

Most people don't have balls to speak up but I suppose she was just wasted anyway.

Talking about things like this and swearing in front of a child is obviously wrong on so many level's he didn't even look scared as i'm sure he's used to it, poor kid.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

She was this idiots bird






On a serious note I really feel sorry for the kid


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Musical version lol


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Rather have a '******' than her amongst us.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Lloyd DA said:


> Rather have a '******' than her amongst us.


She was fit though.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Also, what decency they all showed in the face of avid racism


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Eat my own words yestrday. She has now been arrested.

Good. Stupid bint


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

She has lost her mind.... why is she chewing her bottom lip :whistling:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

We're all one race anyway, and thats the human one.

Apart from her, she's part cnut.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

HAHA just thought, I reckon they should leave her on a chain around a pole in london 2012... she might implode at the site of the all the different people coming for the olympics!


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Feel absolutely terrible for the child. What a way to grow up.

However, I'm in central / west London and will be catching a bus to my appointment at St Mary's Hospital in Paddington.

I can virtually guarantee you that I will be one of very few natural born English speakers on the bus and one of even less caucasians. There's a pretty good chance I'll hear no English spoken on the way there, either.

When I get to the hospital, the waiting room will be full of, mostly elderly, people who need interpreters because they don't speak English. Nor is it likely that they can ever have contributed to the taxation system in the country simply because they're too old to have been able to. The percentage of whites will be even less.

This is in Westminster. These are the same groups of people I see in queues outside the post offices on handout days.

This is NOT my perception - it is reality. As is recent immigrants "jumping" the list for access to all types of benefits.

And before anybody freaks out at me, I'm going to be escorted there by my Fijian Indian / German girlfriend.

That's right, I'm a race traitor too.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mikep81:2646915 said:


> One question. Where the hell is Nig redia??


South London mate pmsl

Haven't seen the vid but I'm assuming its the same one I posted yesterday... She's a tool!!


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Speechless, poor kid, drug and booze it has to be, she is going to be well gutted when she see's this on the net, I hope the embarassment hurts like hell.


Worst thing is she'll probably be buzzin watchin it back. ''Like yeah, I told em dint I'' the daft cow. She'll be on Jeremy Kyle next.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

And she got the jail! Well done BTP


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Just heard in the radio, she's been found, nicked and is in court later today.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Thing is she was in the wrong and theres millions of dim witted chavs like her all over the country,my towns full of them.

But fcuk me the change in this country over the last 30 years is beyond any common sense!when i left school you could pick up a **** job anywhere to get you started and as you got older you kept moving for better money.Now these young kids have to compete against hundreds of thousands of east europeans for a **** job.No wonder the greedy bosses paying minimum wage love them so much.Its frigin crazy.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ironclad said:


> Just heard in the radio, she's been found, nicked and is in court later today.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-15933829


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

what shes saying is right tho..... she just chose to use the wrong words lol


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Immigration needs tightening up.

I agree that a lot of foreigners take up jobs but the people who rant about this generally use it as an excuse not to go out work. Officially these people are classed as unemployed but i think the correct term would be "umemployable".

We have a nanny state that dishes out cash to these people (extra if they're alcoholics or own a dog!)

We need to tighten up on these wasters who are permanently on the sick because their GP is too worried about the consequences and is covering his/her own ****.

I encounter these "members of society" daily and the most common condition they say they have is depression. You're not depressed you're fcuking bored. Bored of watching Jeremy Kyle all day while slagging off your chav mates on Facebook.

Get off your ****s, ease back on the £2.99 for 5 litres of Frosty Jacks and have some self respect.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Immigration needs tightening up.
> 
> I agree that a lot of foreigners take up jobs but the people who rant about this generally use it as an excuse not to go out work. Officially these people are classed as unemployed but i think the correct term would be "umemployable".
> 
> ...


Amazing, you sound just like my father, glad he left when I was 5, that scumbag

:lol:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Amazing, you sound just like my father, glad he left when I was 5, that scumbag
> 
> :lol:


Well hopefully it's all worked out for you.

I feel quite strongly about what i wrote could have typed for hours but trying to cut down on the waffling!! :thumb:


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Sutmae, your the man!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.bnp.org.uk/news/national/'racist-mother'-video-thats-gone-viral lol


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> what shes saying is right tho..... she just chose to use the wrong words lol


Nah bollocks to that. Colour of a persons skin is just a colour. Its jealous motherfvckers like you that makes this country sh*t. It don't matter where someone was born/ where they come from. We are all people at the end of the day. Some people might have been bought up differently which is why we arent use to them. How many of your mates would you think were cvnt if you didnt know them? All of that sh*t she is saying is wrong you need a clout.

sh*t cvnt.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> what shes saying is right tho..... she just chose to use the wrong words lol


Im glad people of your opinion are a minority

at least she came out with it outright...you'd most probably try to choose words that would hide your uneducated bigotry... 

Hold on wait... Is your real name Nick Griffin??


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Low I.Q women. The Government have already admitted many times they have let too many immigrants in. It's the Governments fault not the peoples. I work with loads of poles & are good friends with them we have africans & Asians, I get on well with them. The fact remains though that they were all let in in too big numbers too quickly. It should be more like Australia, let them in to work not to scrounge from the benefit system.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> what shes saying is right tho..... she just chose to use the wrong words lol


I think you mean that they just let too many in too soon. You just chose the wrong words.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Sometime you just gotta love the net. Check this vid


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

what these morons dont understand is if you go far enough back we all decended from black africans...thats where all life started,without them none of us would be here.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> what these morons dont understand is if you go far enough back we all decended from black africans...thats where all life started,without them none of us would be here.


That's one theory.

The more we scientifically discover, the less likely it is though.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

neurospike7 said:


> That's one theory.
> 
> The more we scientifically discover, the less likely it is though.


well atm its the theory with the most evidence to back it up so thats the one im prone to believe....its either that or that god fella haha


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

if we didnt have a benefit system that wipes the asses of all 4 corners of the planet, immagration wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

andysutils said:


> if we didnt have a benefit system that wipes the asses of all 4 corners of the planet, immagration wouldnt be a problem.


Really? Is it that easy?

So how about us Brits migrating to different countries? And its not for their benefit systems


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

If she didn't have kids with her and I was there I would have dropped her like a sack of potatoes. What a waste of oxygen she is.


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Sometime you just gotta love the net. Check this vid


lol jokers


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

:death:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

emeritus said:


> Really? Is it that easy?
> 
> So how about us Brits migrating to different countries? And its not for their benefit systems


other peoples benefit systems are made for the people of there country, not every other cnut to freeload from all over the entire planet.

and no it wouldnt be that easy because its now to late, the only reason that millions of migrants are coming over here and taking jobs is because the people of this country dont have to work for a living, if the benefit system was giving to people who actually needed it and not the majority of lazy ****sacks of the country, those people would have to work for a living and all these jobs wouldnt have been here for the migrants to take in the first place.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

bassline boy said:


> if people would have listened to enoch powell this sort of thing wouldnt be happening all the time.


Not another one

Ps that "rivers of blood" speech did nothing but cause more drama


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

you think with a the money john terry has his miss would drive


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't understand what's with these videos popping up everywhere. Two more here. Mentioned on the sun.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3969559/More-rail-racist-videos-emerge-online.html


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

The country is ****ed now but it's not down to immigration... I always think to myself, if I lived somewhere with my family but I had the chance to take the somewhere better, with healthcare, education and work for myself so I could provide, I would do it in a heartbeat. This woman doesn't even have an argument, at least if she had some sort of structure to what she was saying you could half respect her for voicing her opinions (moderately better than the closet racists). I think there are too many immigrants in this country, I think even some immigrants even probably think that too... There are less jobs available because of it too, that's true. I just don't see what the answer to it all is... mouthing off like some drunk chav slag on a tram in croydon won't fix it though


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

****ing ****. 'Your black, you ain't english'

That's racism direct right there, someone should have told her to set her child down and knock her the **** out. That's a ****ing disgrace and I would have seriously got in her face until she shut her ugly trap up...disgusted and gives a bad name to white english people


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IrishRaver said:


> ****ing ****. 'Your black, you ain't english'
> 
> That's racism direct right there


finally someone has summarised her behaviour. saves others watching the vid. thanks


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

bassline boy said:


> if people would have listened to enoch powell this sort of thing wouldnt be happening all the time.


Really...?

But it was ok for him to lead a campaign to recruit immigrant doctors from the commonwealth to fill the shortages in the NHS:rolleyes:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

poor little kid. what chance has he got with a turd like that for a mother?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> But it was ok for him to lead a campaign to recruit immigrant doctors from the commonwealth to fill the shortages in the NHS:rolleyes:


Lets not even talk about that little stunt Mr Powell did there..its all about the rivers of blood


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

mal said:


>


What am I watching here? More incoherent babble and finger pointing. What has slavery got to do with it? I don't agree at all with the scum bag on the tram but stuff like that doesn't help.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

she does not speak for me. x2


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Dont see what the big deal is?????


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

i bet she takes it up the ar5e though


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

SHE MIGHT HAVE LIVED IN A AREA LIKE THIS AND JUST HAD A BREAK DOWN??? You never know??


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Tasty said:


> What am I watching here? More incoherent babble and finger pointing. What has slavery got to do with it? I don't agree at all with the scum bag on the tram but stuff like that doesn't help.


some guy speaking bull**** who doesnt know history.

i dont get that kind of thought, in my book a black guy is exactly the same as a white guy, or asian, so if there are white racists, logically there are just as many blacks and asians who are racist...


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

She might have known something like this to happen






Or watched the program about gangs of asian lads up north keeping young english girls as sex slaves... That doesn't get reported because they don't want to incite racial hatred.

I don't agree with what she said, I know black families that have roots in this country further back than I do... There's no way that they're not British. I think she's wrong in some respects about immigration too, but, I do understand the anger. At the moment it seems to be coming more from the Asian communities... in the video that bennyrock posted above an Asian lad says "just think in 20 years time this country will be pakistan" and it's something I've heard before.

It's sad really because islam is such a peaceful religion, these lads use it as their reason to cause trouble in the same way extremists do and it breeds hate. I for one, will never ever let England turn into Pakistan for the record!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Tasty said:


> It's sad really because islam is such a peaceful religion


Funniest thing I've read on here.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope that video finds its way onto a desktop at social services.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

cub said:


> Funniest thing I've read on here.


How much do you know about islam and what it teaches you? Not just the bits that the bnp pull out that skew the whole image. On the whole ACTUAL islam is about peace. People misuse their religion and take the worst bits, using them as an excuse for appalling behaviour. Yes the actions of muslims in recent times have been well documented and awful but the real teachings of islam are about peace. Read up on it, you'll see that I'm right.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

There's a difference between theory and practice. In theory it may be a religion of peace but that is not how it is in practice.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

People need to stop being paranoid and understand England will always be England its not going to turn into Pakistan,Poland or Nigeria..its human nature to be afraid of what your not accustomed to and just because some idiot makes a sweeping statement about how it will be in 20yrs time it doesnt mean it will happen...id be more for it if all religions were banned

Im more concerned about the cost of living in 20yrs time when my son becomes his own man,


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

People just pick the bits out of my post they want to argue with... I know it isn't going to turn into Pakistan.. what I'm saying is that mentality is partially the reason why certain areas are so out of control.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

emeritus said:


> People need to stop being paranoid and understand England will always be England its not going to turn into Pakistan,Poland or Nigeria..,


Naive...you are (in Yoda accent)

I'm sorry but about the Qu'ran teaching peace is bollocks. It's essentially a manual on how to take over a country. The reason white SCHOOL girls are getting groomed then gang raped in Northern England is because under Islamic teachings non Muslims are fair game for pretty much anything, especially the women. The talmud is the same.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Naive...you are (in Yoda accent)
> 
> I'm sorry but about the Qu'ran teaching peace is bollocks. It's essentially a manual on how to take over a country. The reason white SCHOOL girls are getting groomed then gang raped in Northern England is because under Islamic teachings non Muslims are fair game for pretty much anything, especially the women. The talmud is the same.


i dont think i mentioned anyting bout the Quran or islam in my post, and yes what the Asian gangs done up north is inexcusable, and according to you what they did "*is because under Islamic teachings non Muslims are fair game for pretty much anything*" so what about the paedophile ring that been all over the news last month? from what i saw they didnt appear to be asian and/or muslim, both are disgusting crimes no matter the ethnicity!!

care to tell me if they where also following "islamic laws"?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-15538373

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12155700

im not defending any race or religion just showing the flaws in your argument sir...

Naive...you *really* are (in a South London accent)


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it just me, or anyone else find that bird horny? What she's saying is wrong, but I'm a sick perv who finds her attractive. (I also found Brittney Spears more attractive when she shaved her head tho!)


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

Moving on to this last vid and away from my weird fantasies, all them blokes on one couple angers me to fvck. If I'd walked past I'd have to do something, kicking a woman on the ground. As far as I'm concerned if its more than one on one you already won the fight, as they couldn't handle you on their own! Grrrrrr!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

It shocking to find so many Islamic Scholars on the forum


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Gee-bol said:


> what these morons dont understand is if you go far enough back we all decended from black africans...*thats where all life started*,without them none of us would be here.


No it didn't, it started in the oceans long before it crawled out onto land.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

bassline boy said:


> can you please explain this bit as im lost.would you say forced marriages and having sex with you relations is peaceful ect?also beating young kids up in mosques?the list goes on mate.


Quote me where it says all this? You might be right, I could be wrong, but from what I know of Islam (through reading & talking to musllim friends) it's a peaceful religion and some interpret it in certain ways to excuse certain behaviours. A lot of the sharia law I don't agree with but then, it was laid down in the Qur'an how long ago?? Around the same time we were raping and pillaging all over the world, beheading people, marrying children and burning down villages. A lot of modern muslims (the ones that I know anyway) understand you have to take the fundamentals from the Qur'an and not follow some it rigidly as it's not relevant nowadays.

Don't forget, there are Christian fundamentalist groups who use excerpts from the bible to excuse killing / attacking black people, homosexuals etc. There are many ways to interpret ancient religious texts - sane people will use the foundations of good and faith and direction where as others will twist it and follow rigidly any outdated rules and guides. It all depends on the person.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bloody muslims!


----------

